# Electrician Thinking About Move To Canada



## ruari1986 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello fellow forum users i am looking to get information on how to go about getting work in Canada as an electrician possibly in Calgary. I have heard about the red seal and how would u go about attaining it . Any information will be welcome.


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

ruari1986 said:


> Hello fellow forum users i am looking to get information on how to go about getting work in Canada as an electrician possibly in Calgary. I have heard about the red seal and how would u go about attaining it . Any information will be welcome.


You would probably need to go to college in Canada to get the approved qualifications. I believe SAIT offers such courses Welcome to SAIT Polytechnic


----------

